# Thawed out Baby mice furless



## Jon P (May 22, 2008)

I am thinking about buying some baby mice that are frozen, thawing them out, and dropping them in my tank I got 3 baby RBP about 2.5 inch they are eating rawfish and earthworms right now .

I was just wondering if anyone has done this.
Opinions
Feel free to Fire away.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

They're awfully tiny for even pinkies or fuzzies...be ready to do a large water change after feeding them...and don't make them a staple.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Well, it sure beats throwing live ones in if ya ask me... 
Like 'the Dawg' said... definitely don't make it a staple... but when the piranhas are big enough, I think it might be cool to toss in a few now and then... my opinion would be that the underdeveloped skeletal system in the pinkies would be a fairly easy to digest source of calcium for your fish.

(Again, merely a speculation...)


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> Well, it sure beats throwing live ones in if ya ask me...
> Like 'the Dawg' said... definitely don't make it a staple... but when the piranhas are big enough, I think it might be cool to toss in a few now and then... my opinion would be that the underdeveloped skeletal system in the pinkies would be a fairly easy to digest source of calcium for your fish.
> 
> (Again, merely a speculation...)


And that's just the problem. Pinkies don't really have a developed skeleton. When I feed a neonate snake a pinky, I dust it with Calcium Carbonate to make up for the fact that the pinkies don't have a real skeleton. You can't do this with a fish.

I just don't see the advantage to feeding pinkies to fish.


----------



## j-rhay (May 19, 2008)

you could i fedd my 6 baby 2inch red belly's pinkies and they ate it in less then a minute it was cool and they look fat now lol


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> Well, it sure beats throwing live ones in if ya ask me...
> Like 'the Dawg' said... definitely don't make it a staple... but when the piranhas are big enough, I think it might be cool to toss in a few now and then... my opinion would be that the underdeveloped skeletal system in the pinkies would be a fairly easy to digest source of calcium for your fish.
> 
> (Again, merely a speculation...)


And that's just the problem. Pinkies don't really have a developed skeleton. When I feed a neonate snake a pinky, I dust it with Calcium Carbonate to make up for the fact that the pinkies don't have a real skeleton. You can't do this with a fish.

I just don't see the advantage to feeding pinkies to fish.
[/quote]

Yeah, that's why I referred to it as an "Underdeveloped skeletal system..." I didn't realize that they have no skeletal system at all!
I figured that they would have some sort of soft cartilage and bone structure.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

So where are the vids


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Jan 10, 2008)

I've dont it last week or so w/ my 4 RBPs bout 5~6inches. I donno about 3 juvis.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Pinkies to 2.5" pygos; hum, the fish seem a bit small. Personally, I would wait until they are more in the 4"+ range before trying that.

Also, do note that pygo's digestive systems really are not developed to handle mammal meat. So, if you do try feeding them pinkies down the road, I would only do it perhaps once a month as a treat. They definitely can not be a staple diet for them.

Also, you will need to preform a water change afterwards. Yes, they are small but they will still destroy your water parameters if you are not careful.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> Well, it sure beats throwing live ones in if ya ask me...
> Like 'the Dawg' said... definitely don't make it a staple... but when the piranhas are big enough, I think it might be cool to toss in a few now and then... my opinion would be that the underdeveloped skeletal system in the pinkies would be a fairly easy to digest source of calcium for your fish.
> 
> (Again, merely a speculation...)


And that's just the problem. Pinkies don't really have a developed skeleton. When I feed a neonate snake a pinky, I dust it with Calcium Carbonate to make up for the fact that the pinkies don't have a real skeleton. You can't do this with a fish.

I just don't see the advantage to feeding pinkies to fish.
[/quote]

Yeah, that's why I referred to it as an "Underdeveloped skeletal system..." I didn't realize that they have no skeletal system at all!
I figured that they would have some sort of soft cartilage and bone structure.
[/quote]

Actually you were correct in saying underdeveloped skeletal system. They definately have bones, they're just extremely fragile. I feed my babies a pinky every now and then but they don't like frozen things so I get them fresh and break their necks so they dont have to be pecked to death. Thye only way they wouldn't have bones were if they were still embryos or weren't going to ever develop bones, and from what I was taught in advanced field biology last semester they should have high amounts of calcium because their bodies need it to make the bones stronger.


----------

